# Fishing limit



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Can you continue to fish after you have kept your limit of fish or do you need to target another species?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Keep one shy of your limit and your o.k., keep fishing and you are 'attempting to take over your limit '. Same goes with lines out, four guys on the boat 14 walleye, you better not have more than three lines in the water(assuming 5 fish limit). 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

GuppyII said:


> Keep one shy of your limit and your o.k., keep fishing and you are 'attempting to take over your limit '. Same goes with lines out, four guys on the boat 14 walleye, you better not have more than three lines in the water(assuming 5 fish limit).
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


So with every personal limit that you fill, you pull 3 more lines until you are done? I can tell you that if that were true, probably about every charter in Michigan breaks that rule.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Not every limit, but if you only have two fish to get a limit you could get a ticket for any more than 6lines out. Yes I know almost every charter would get it. Kind a gray area. If they want to burn you, that gives them one more ticket to write. Kinda like possession limits too. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Search is your friend. Been discussed numerous time....


----------

